# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  آماده به کار برنامه نویسی

## fatemesoleimani

با سلام دوستان کسی در قم نیاز به کار آموز برنامه نویس نداره

من برنامه نویسی سی شارپ و sqlserver, linq بلدم رشنالرز کار کردم css در سطح متوسط بلدم  طراحی سایت هم تازه شروع کردم ا به برنامه نویسی 
خیلی علاقه دارم شی گرایی بلدم پروژه های دانشجویی انجام دادم اما 

یه پروژه کامل انجام ندادم ولی می دونم استعداد کد زنی را دارم زیان انگلیسی هم خوبه  اکثر وقت ها تو سایت های خارجی جستجو می کنم  خیلی کم دنبال منابع فارسی می 

رم اگه کسی دنبال کارآموز متوسط می گرده 

به من خبر بده


با تشکر و سپاس فراوان

----------


## fatemesoleimani

یعنی جایی نیست که بتونیم استعدادهامون را شکوفا کنیم

----------


## silverfox

خودت باید دنبالش باشی آگهی هارو ببینی زنگ بزنی به شرکتا، دیگه اینطوری نیست که بیان اینجا ببینن تاپیکت رو بعد بگن بفرمایید بیایید سر کار از فردا، اونم برای کسی که می خواد به عنوان کار آموز بره...

----------


## fatemesoleimani

آخه من تو آگهی های قم ندیدم برنامه نویس بخوان اونم کارآموز

----------


## silverfox

روزنامه + گوگل کن ببین چه شرکت هایی تو قم هستن، بعد بهشون زنگ بزن ببین کار آموز می خوان یا نه، به هر حال اینجا احتمالش کمه که پیدا بکنی جایی رو

----------


## fatemesoleimani

من کلاس های فنی حرفه ای برنامه نویسی با نمره 90 به بالا قبول شدم ولی شرکت های قم برنامه نویس با 

سابقه کار و حرفه ای می خوان تو گوگل هم و هم تو روزنامه گشتم ولی به نتیجه ای نرسیدم 

خودم به برنامه نویسی علاقه دارم ولی به تنهایی کار کردن روی یه پروژه از یه جایی به بعدآدم به بن بست می 

رسه البته من هنوز دنبال رفع نقص پروژم و تکمیلش هستم دوست داشتم با یه تیم برنامه نویسی کار کنم ولی خب نشد.


ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------


## fatemesoleimani

مشکل اینجاست که شرکت ها حتی به اندازه 2-3 هفته هم قبول نمی کنن کاراموز بشیم انگار خودشون از اول همه چی بلد بودند شاید استعداد شو داشتیم ولی الان همه چی با پارتی درست میشه !

----------

